# COLONOSCOPY AND ENDOSCOPY THE SAME DAY-EARLY MORNING 7 AM



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey guys, I have Upper GI and Colonoscopy the same day in the morning. Is there any pros and cons of having these tests performed the same day? Will these tests show whether or not I have Crohn's? How good are these tests and what are they are capable of showing? How painful are these tests? I have a prescription of "Nolytely" which I must have before a day of procedure. I would really appreciate if you could help me find answers to the abovementioned questions.Many ThanksP.S. They found H pylori thru my blood (no longer after being treated with 2 weeks of antibiotics), also they found amoebic infection (thru stool culture) in my intestinies (which is also no longer present after 2 week treatment with "Flagyl". Now I was referred to the specialist and he wants to have upper endoscopy and colonoscopy (the procedures will take place the same day)


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

I had an upper GI right after my colonoscopy (it wasn't planned, the GI doc requested it after the colonoscopy, and since I was already prepped, I had it right away). I noticed that you also mentioned an upper endoscopy, which I have not had. To answer your questions, I guess the benefit of having both tests on the same day is that you don't have to do two preps (although I know that many people on this board did not have to prep for the upper GI). An upper GI will show Crohn's if they are also doing the small bowel follow through (and if the Chrohn's has progressed enough for "string signs" to develop). The colonoscopy will show ulcerative colitis. From what I understand, these are the very best tests available for the diagnosis of IBD. Both of these tests can also show a wide range of other problems, such as GERD and diverticulosis. When I had the upper GI, the only discomfort I felt was a bit of cramping from the sheer volume of barium I had to drink. I've had several of these tests and they are no big deal (it's actually pretty cool if you can see the moniter and watch the barium moving through you). My experience with colonoscopy was also relatively painless; the prep was downright horrible, but the test itself was a breeze because of the terrific drugs. Afterwards I felt fine too, just a little drowsy and gassy. Try not to worry too much about these tests (easier said than done), I'm sure all will go well for you. Good luck!


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

sorry...I just noticed that it is the endoscopy that you are having, not the upper GI. I'm sure someone who has had this test will come along with a response for you. However, if the doctors suspect an IBD, I'm curious as to why they are doing this test and not the upper GI; I'm not sure that the upper endoscopy reaches far enough to test for Crohn's, nor does the colonoscopy.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had both upper endoscopy and colonoscopy one right after the other, scheduled that way. For me the benefit was that I was sedated just once and the DR was able to tell me right away what he saw from the scopes. They are both done with highly sophisticated fiberoptic equipment and if they find anything, polyp, etc, it can be removed right then. Often they take random biopsys just of tissue in there. At the place where I went they gave me a color printed map of both with findings pointed out and also 2 pictures. I'm not sure exactly what diseases these scopes can pick up, I think it shows if you have any inflammation or abnormalties which might point to a specific disease. I believe that both tests are considered the gold standard for seeing inside the colon and stomach these days. I was also glad to have both of them over at once. I had a slight sore throat from the upper endoscopy which is normal and I passed alot of gas from the colonoscopy. I was sedated and didnt feel a thing.


----------



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks for your replies, Could you please tell me what these tests: Upper Endoscopy and Colonoscopy might show exactly and which deseases can be ruled out while having these tests?Thanks again


----------



## kare_bear88 (May 12, 2003)

If you scroll up to the top of the page you'll see a link that says "medical tests". There are sections on both of the procedures that you are having that should answer alot of your questions.


----------

